# مقدمة في ال osha



## يا الغالي (12 يونيو 2010)

*مقدمة في إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية الامريكية ( الأوشا *)


_Occupational Safety and Health Administration__ - __OSHA_










* -----------------------------------------------------------------*







تحميل المحاضرة 





*

*​


----------



## almohandesw (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور
محاضرات الأخ مرتضى رائعة
لدي كلها ولكن أخشى من عدم موافقته لذا لم أقم بنشرها
بارك الله بك وبه


----------



## amir4179 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

أولاً عيد فطر مبارك لكل الإخوة الكرام بهذا المنتدى الرائع
ثانياً محاضرات الأخ مرتضى الرويعى متميزة للغاية
وأرجو منه التكرم بنشرها لوجه الله تعالى فنحن نتعلم منها الكثير
حيث لا يتوافر منها حالياً على الإنترنت سوى 6 محاضرات فقط


----------



## eng mostafa lashin (14 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر يا غالى


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى يبدوا ن الروابط تحتاج الى تحديث


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

رابط تحميل المحاضرة 
http://firesafetyeng.blogspot.com/2011/12/blog-post_2640.html


----------

